# Wade Fishing in June at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
June 14, 2018

*THE GUIDE REPORT​**MONDAY - June 11th*
*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - Today we were tossing live croaker at them, and it turned out becoming somewhat of a slower day for the bite. The day had a good ending, however, as the trout that we did manage to bring to the boat were, for the most part, very nice (a bit bigger than usual). My guests had to work hard for what they got today, but they went home very happy and satisfied!





​*Capt. Kevin Matula* - Saturday and Sunday were a couple good days with this group. We fished out of the boat on Saturday, and then waded on Sunday. Wading on Sunday proved to be a very good call because the wind was howling! Saturdayâ€™s boat efforts showed us a three-man trout limit, along with a couple terrific redfish. Sundayâ€™s wading session produced a two-man limit of some fairly impressive and good-sized trout. It was a blast!

*TUESDAY - June 12th*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - To the nines so they say? Guess so, since the group of guests that I fished with on Monday had 9 trout, and then todayâ€™s party also ended their day with 9 trout! Grinding them out daily at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina.





​*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - Today was Day #2 for my crew from the Rusty W. party, and they made the most of the time they had left. We rigged everyone with live croaker this morning, and a lot of really nice fish were caught as a result. The temperature was hot, but the day was simply beautiful!

*Capt. Kevin Matula* - It was good times the last couple days with this group's first time to the lodge. The wind was really blowing, but it didn't dampen these guy's spirits. They caught plenty of fish both days, and David caught his first-ever redfish. Congrats to him!

*Capt. Todd Jones* - Redemption! Two days of wade fishing fun with guests Rusty, David, and Fletcher. Day #1 was a bit of a struggle with the strong winds, ending the day with 10 trout and a solid redfish. Day #2 had us changing locations, the wind still blew, but the guys put in the work and finished out a solid box of trout with several in the 19â€-20â€ range, and two redfish up to 24â€. Thanks to Capt. Billy for the report that helped finish out their fish. David won the â€œbig catch and releaseâ€ award for the day, bringing in a 40â€ Jack Crevalle after a twenty minute battle. A few photos and he was released to fight again another day. Enjoyed it guys! 





​*WEDNESDAY - June 13th*
*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - I enjoyed the company of the George T. party today. They had great stories, told lots of good jokes, and together we made a few good memories. It was a great day, with great people! I hope to fish with them again!

*Capt. Todd Jones* - Carbon-copy kind of day! With the exception of the â€œbig Jackâ€, Joel, Daniel, and Kyle stepped right in where the guys left off yesterday. They produced a solid 3-man limit of trout to 20â€, while releasing several more. Joel put on a one-man show for a while, catching more than the three of us combined. Good times watching a returning customer catch some solid fish. Safe travels guys! Hope to see yâ€™all again soon!

*WADE FISHING IN JUNE​*




​If youâ€™re truly an avid wading angler, then you probably just canâ€™t get enough top water lure action during June to save your life. Tie-on a darker shade of any of the medium to large surface walkers, or a Junior-sized plug in calm conditions, in the pre-dawn moments of the day and try to get in as many shallow water casts as possible prior to the sun turning up the thermostat on the water heater.

Sandy shallows cool overnight in the absence of sunlight, but the exact opposite happens in those same shallows the moment the first rays of sunlight hit them each morning. Because the water is so shallow, the water temperature rises quite rapidly following sunrise. For the baitfish that lingered in the shallows overnight, what only moments earlier was a cool, safe haven slowly begins transitioning into somewhat of a boiling pot. Animal instinct takes over at this point and the baitfish takeoff in search of cooler temperatures that can now be provided only by that of deeper water. Sharing similar instincts for finding a more comfortable environment would be that of any of the speckled trout that may just happen to be occupying that same shallow water real-estate.

It is for this reason that wading anglers should always keep moving forward and attempt to follow the bait while wade fishing, even if it means wading in chest-deep water - put simply, â€œFollow the bait out deep!â€ By the time you make your way out to the deep water, you should have probably already switched from a top water lure to a plastic-tailed bait. This should be the trend for the upcoming warmer months.

*NOW BOOKING DUCK HUNTS FOR THE 2018-19 SEASON​*




For those passionate about the outdoors, summertime along the Texas Gulf Coast typically means school is out, vacation time is near, and some of the yearâ€™s best fishing has yet to come. And regardless of how true that statement is, for us here at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina the beginning of summer also means itâ€™s time to begin our preparations for the upcoming duck season. Thatâ€™s right, even with the hottest part of summer still months away, weâ€™re already strategizing and planning for all that will be required of us in order to provide our guests with yet another satisfying and successful season next winter.

Along with the anticipation of this yearâ€™s daily limit for Pintail increasing to two per day, per hunter, there will be much more wing action available in the back lakes and along the bay front up and down Matagorda Island along the southern portions of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay. There will be redheads (and lots of â€˜em!), widgeon, blue and green-wing teal, canvasback, bluebill, gadwall, and even the occasional cinnamon teal and mottled duck.





​If thatâ€™s not enough to satisfy your waterfowl thirst, perhaps our latest addition to this yearâ€™s lineup of duck season tactics will entice you. Earlier this year we were fortunate enough to secure duck hunting privileges on a new piece of inland property, which is located just moments from the lodge and currently holds three freshwater ponds. Weâ€™re diligently working to complete seven more freshwater ponds prior to opening-day, and we look for this property to hold great potential for this yearâ€™s hunting guests.

The dates for our Texas south zone of the 2018-19 Duck Season are November 3-25, 2018, and then December 8, 2018 - January 27, 2019. For a first-class duck hunting experience along the mid-portion of the Texas Gulf Coast, look no further than Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina.





​
*EVENTS​**CCA Texas - S.T.A.R. Tournament 2018*
_May 26th through September 3rd, 2018_ 
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/cca-donations

*BFL's GRASS ROOTS WADE FISHING WITH LURES SPECIAL​*We're getting back to the basics by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. When you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips in 2018, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip in 2018 FREE! 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018





​
*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS HAD TO SAY​*_Capt. Kevin Matula was great! - *David G. 6/13/18*

Great dinner and breakfast - really enjoyed the meals! Great job! We will pass our experience on to all of our friends! - *Brian M. 6/12/18*

Everyone was super friendly and accommodating. My wife had injured her leg the day before we arrived and they made the service elevator available to her so she wouldn't have to use the stairs. Capt. Stephen Boriskie was an excellent guide! He was very patient with the folks in the party who were fishing for the first time. Everything is first class! - *Andy E. 6/12/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Thursday 40 % Precip. / 0.02 in*
Partly to mostly cloudy skies with scattered thunderstorms in the morning. High 89F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Friday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 89F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Saturday 50 % Precip. / 0.06 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning. Partly cloudy skies late. High 88F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Sunday 80 % Precip. / 0.3 in* 
Thunderstorms likely in the morning. Then the chance of scattered thunderstorms in the afternoon. High 86F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
*Monday 90 % Precip. / 0.37 in*
Thunderstorms likely. High 84F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 90%.
*Synopsis:* 
Moderate onshore flow expected to continue through Thursday. With increasing moisture across the area, isolated to scattered showers and thunderstorms will once again be possible across portions of the Middle Texas Waters Thursday morning through the early afternoon. With moisture continuing to increase, shower and thunderstorm coverage and intensity will increase through the weekend. Better chances for more widespread showers and thunderstorms will likely be Sunday into early next week as a tropical wave brings deeper moisture into the region. Onshore flow will be weak to moderate through the weekend. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 84.0 degrees
Seadrift 87.1 degrees
Matagorda Bay 86.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

The high point of the trip was walking into our lodge room the first night. Everything was booked at the lodge and BFL went above and beyond to accommodate me and my guest. We were put in a second story house next to the ownerâ€™s house, in what is the nicest place I have ever stayed in on the Gulf Coast. My family has had several places from Galveston, the San Bernard, to Rockport; and, this was bar none the best Gulf Coast accommodations. My guest & I were stunned and left feeling very special.

This is my third visit since 2013. Every visit to Bay Flats Lodge is the best trip, adventure, and vacation. I think things could not get any better, but BFL continues to outdo itself. The pork chop was one of the best meals and pork dishes. The sweet roles were unbelievable. I like how breakfast que has been shifted to the outer bar. I would have liked to have hash browns or potatoes with breakfast. Aside from those minor things, food was over the top excellent. Service and friendliness better than any place I have travelled.

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Our highlight each morning is opening and reading the feedback from our guests. We take each testimonial to heart and strive daily to keep improving our services. 

Jun 15, 2018 by Donald M. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Meals where fantastic! - Donald M. 6/15/18

Jun 15, 2018 by Sean M. on BAY FLATS LODGE
One of the best times I have had in a long time! Capt. Garrett Wygrys was very good at his job - very professional! Food and cooks/ servers were very professional! - Sean M. 6/15/18

Jun 15, 2018 by Mason S. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The pork chop was one of the best meals and pork dishes. The sweet roles were unbelievable. I like how breakfast que has been shifted to the outer bar. Food was over the top excellent. Service and friendliness better than any place I have travelled to. The high point of the trip was walking into our lodge room the first night. Everything was booked at the lodge and BFL went above and beyond to accommodate me and my guest. We were put in a second story house next to the owners house, in what is the nicest place I have ever stayed in on the Gulf Coast. My family has had several places from Galveston, the San Bernard, to Rockport, and this was by far the best Gulf Coast accommodations. My guest and I were stunned and left feeling very special! - Mason S. 6/15/18

Jun 13, 2018 by David G. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Kevin Matula was great! - David G. 6/13/18

Jun 12, 2018 by Brian M. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Great dinner and breakfast - really enjoyed the meals! Great job! We will pass our experience on to all of our friends! - Brian M. 6/12/18

Jun 12, 2018 by Andy E. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Everyone was super friendly and accommodating. My wife had injured her leg the day before we arrived and they made the service elevator available to her so she wouldn't have to use the stairs. Capt. Stephen Boriskie was an excellent guide! He was very patient with the folks in the party who were fishing for the first time. Everything is first class! - Andy E. 6/12/18

Jun 12, 2018 by Josh P. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Jeremy McClelland was extremely fun! He was informative, and put us on some good fish. One of the most fun guides Iâ€™ve ever fished with - he is on top of his game! Would recommend him to anyone. He went above and beyond to make sure we had a blast! - Josh P. 6/12/18

Jun 11, 2018 by Nate H. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Steve Boltd is a great guide! - Nate H. 6/11/18

Jun 11, 2018 by Shawn C. on BAY FLATS LODGE
As always, the trip was perfect! The food, lodge staff, accommodations, guides, everything was top notch! I recommend you all to anyone and everyone that I can. Thank you for making us all feel at home. Capt. Nick Dahlman was great! We limited early, had great service, he was very patient, and he did not mind teaching us how to fish better. Great trip, we will be back! I asked for a rare steak, and I got a rare steak, that is usually difficult to achieve - thank you Chris and staff! Keep doing what you are doing. You have done a very difficult thing, you have grown tremendously, but you are still able for us all to feel very comfortable and relaxed, just as you did when you were a much smaller organization. I love each and every trip better than the last one! Thank you again for a wonderful time! - Shawn C. 6/11/18

Jun 11, 2018 by Jason L. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Kevin Matula is the best guide I have ever had! You can tell Capt. Kevin really enjoys guiding - not only was he knowledge and attentive, he also provided us constant advice on how to maximize our chances and improve technique. Capt. Kevin fit in with our group perfectly, as we had a full-day of catching fish and plenty of sarcastic banter! Thanks for another great Bay Flats trip! - Jason L. 6/11/18


----------

